# Baby twin steam



## thatnamenotavailable (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi

I've just bought a secondhand Baby Twin, and am very pleased with it - but!

I'm having problems steaming milk. I can get tons of froth, but not a nice smooth microbubbly milk. This is the first machine I've owned, but I have had a short play with a friend's and I have managed it so know what I'm trying to do.

The other machine I used had a metal steam wand with a small hole in the end. The one on the Gaggia seems enormous in comparison. If I take the head off and look through it there's a large central hole and an outer hole for steam to come through. Is that how it's meant to be or am I missing something?

Hope that makes sense

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The original Gaggia steam wands are designed this way.

You may need to plunge the steam wand earlier in the steaming process if you are getting too may big bubbles.

Try and angle the steam sand tiowards the side to promote milk flowing around the edges, to break down the large bubbles.

Where are you based?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

YOu could just remove the plastic attatchment. That would give you just a little hole.

Lee


----------

